# Best Brake upgrades to Cervelo S1. Ultegra? which one?



## vtloki (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going to be picking up my first new road bike this Thursday, and it's a Cervelo S1. I rode the S2, and a Felt F4 as well, to see what the higher end offered, but ultimately decided to get the S1 for budget reasons. Anyways, during my test rides, I noticed that the S2 and the Felt F4 had considerably better brakes, when compared to the S1. The S1 is still ok, but now I've been spoiled by the higher end brakes. 

What would be a good upgrade for the S1, that came with the Ultegra 6600 series shifters, derailers and crank? I was thinking of keeping Ultegra, but I wasn't sure if the new 6700 series would be better, or even compatible with the 6600 stuff that comes on the bike. 

Anyone have upgrade recommendations? Maybe just pads to start?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

6700's are excellent brakes. Basically identical to Dura ace, but heavier. However pads do make a big difference and the FSA (Tektro) brakes are capable brakes when outfitted with some decent rubber.


----------



## vtloki (Feb 22, 2011)

Great. Good to know about the FSA (Tektro) brakes being capable with some better rubber. I'll try that first. Now it's time to research some rubber.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cranks are Ultegra? Mine came with FSA.


----------



## vtloki (Feb 22, 2011)

simonaway427 said:


> Cranks are Ultegra? Mine came with FSA.


I thought it was that greyish silver Ultegra one, but I may be confusing it with pictures i've seen online of people who have upgraded. 

Hmm, I think you're right. I just looked on Cervelo's site and it says FSA Gossamer (50/34). I must have seen a picture of someone who upgraded it already.


----------



## charlieb (Sep 23, 2010)

I upgraded my S1 brakes to Dura Ace 7800 and really like them.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

The new shimano (6700 & 7900) have different pull than the older series shimano. I'm not sure how it's different, but I've read that when mixed, that they aren't optimal. i'd stick with the 7800 DA or 6600 ultegra.


----------

